# Classic games



## Dizzy87 (Oct 7, 2019)

Anybody on here still got love for & play the older games like for N64 & such? To me those are my favorites. Me an my husband play a lot of them still. Rn we on Turok 2-Seeds of Evil lol very difficult game for me tho. We just got through finishing Zelda-Ocarina of Time as well.




~Toni~


----------



## Brettman (Oct 7, 2019)

We got the n64 out a few weeks ago and we’re rocken some 007 goldeneye. 4 player on a 60” tv lol Fucking inverted aim though


----------



## Dizzy87 (Oct 7, 2019)

Brettman said:


> We got the n64 out a few weeks ago and we’re rocken some 007 goldeneye. 4 player on a 60” tv lol Fucking inverted aim though




Nice lol 007 Goldeneye is amazing I love playing Multiplayer with my husband an also the one player levels. Whats your favorite part of the game?


----------



## Anadar (Mar 21, 2020)

For me personally, games are even more than hobbies, I especially love playing card games, I am very fond of them since childhood and now after work I like to spend free time playing online card games. I play on this site https://www.freecell.io/, there are a lot of the most diverse card games where everyone can find something for themselves.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 25, 2020)

Banjo kazooie and wwf no mercy or f your mother.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 8, 2020)

Gyruss has me hooked again atm.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 8, 2020)

Brettman said:


> We got the n64 out a few weeks ago and we’re rocken some 007 goldeneye. 4 player on a 60” tv lol Fucking inverted aim though


Nice, I worked at the Nintendo distribution center when the N64 and Goldeneye came out. Awesome game. I ended up trading it in though for a Dreamcast with 128 bits. I was also able to burn all the games for it, lol. I still have it along with a shitload of games.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 8, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice, I worked at the Nintendo distribution center when the N64 and Goldeneye came out. Awesome game. I ended up trading it in though for a Dreamcast with 128 bits. I was also able to burn all the games for it, lol. I still have it along with a shitload of games.


Got any cool rare stuff from being a warehouse employee you’d part with for reasonable prices? Dad collects old video game stuff.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 8, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Got any cool rare stuff from being a warehouse employee you’d part with for reasonable prices? Dad collects old video game stuff.


I do still have a new Nintendo watch, a jacket, pencils, and some other small things. I was gonna take a pic to show you, but my shit is all buried behind all the grow shit I've been buying, lol.


----------



## spek9 (May 10, 2020)

Just finished Adventures of Link for NES (again). Credits are rolling  Think I'll play the original Legend of Zelda next.


----------



## NeWcS (Jul 31, 2020)

I love playing hacked roms of old 'Super Mario Bros.' on a NES emulator from my computer.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2020)

Been playing Burning Rubber last couple weeks. Fkn hard.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 1, 2020)

I've still got a nes a a snes


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2020)

Been playin this the last couple weeks. Not easy.


----------



## 420blazedru (Jan 22, 2021)

M


Dizzy87 said:


> Anybody on here still got love for & play the older games like for N64 & such? To me those are my favorites. Me an my husband play a lot of them still. Rn we on Turok 2-Seeds of Evil lol very difficult game for me tho. We just got through finishing Zelda-Ocarina of Time as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y friend from Grasscity whats up girl.


----------



## ikushy420 (Jan 24, 2021)

uff i remember when i was a kid i had all kinds of consoles <3 snes , nes i dont think i had n64 but i did had the sega mega and the Sega mega ultra ? or whatever it was called . Ahh i remember when we used to blow the cardridges XD and my favorite game had to be the duck hunter with the toy pistol :,D . But if i had the chance to play any console now id defo play the classic Mario and or Mortal Kombat on the sega O.O


----------



## Brettman (Jan 24, 2021)

Duck hunter was amazing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 25, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Duck hunter was amazing


WII Duck Shoot. 

How about true classics such as the wooden labyrinths wit two knobs and a ball? Honest classic and soon agreed if you ever play wit a quality one. LOL. 

Game on.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

Have a flash cart for my Atari and SNES. Any SNES games worth recommending? Also have a x arcade tankstick w trackball that runs MAME with thousands of roms. Any arcade suggestions would be cool too. I really like the up and down plane gun shooters arcade ones. The Japanese ones particularly are wild


----------



## xtsho (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Got any cool rare stuff from being a warehouse employee you’d part with for reasonable prices? Dad collects old video game stuff.


Here is some old stuff.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 29, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Here is some old stuff.


Damn man. Wanna hangout and play some arcade and pinball?


----------



## xtsho (Jan 29, 2021)

Space Invaders
Missile Command
Asteroids

I ruled those back in the day. Before that it was Pinball and Captain Fantastic. I could put a quarter in and play all day back in the 70's. I'd get tired of playing so I'd give up the game with a bunch of credits racked up. 

I still liked Centipede, Quasar, Tempest, and a bunch of others.

Damn, just thinking about the sounds in the arcades back in the day brings back wonderful memories.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 29, 2021)

operation wolf
 outrun


----------



## Severed Tongue (Jan 29, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Here is some old stuff.


I owned that orange Donkey Kong hand held in pic 2 when I was 7 or 8. Also had a brown one DK Jr.. lol. Very cool!

We had a Vectrex system back then, as well as Colleco Vision.

Not sure if this counts as classic game, but started playing Final Fantasy Tactics (PS1) on my PS3...forgot what a time sink these old games are lol.

Cheers


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 29, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> I owned that orange Donkey Kong hand held in pic 2 when I was 7 or 8. Also had a brown one DK Jr.. lol. Very cool!
> 
> We had a Vectrex system back then, as well as Colleco Vision.
> 
> ...


Dad scored a Vectrex. For over 400 bucks lol. He has a flash cart for it and all the overlays. Quite the rare system these days. I have a “world record” max out score on baseball? Maybe it’s called home run. On the Vectrex.

edit pitchers duel.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 29, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Here is some old stuff.


I absolutely love old school pinball tables. 
Is that a Gottlieb table? My favorite table ever is Hotshot. Nothing sounds or plays like an old pre digital table.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 29, 2021)

I love my arcade on a wet winters day. 20,000 games. I bought it going into lock down thinking we would be in lock down more than we ended up being. At least i'm set for the next Pandemic, lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 29, 2021)

Frankly Dankly said:


> I absolutely love old school pinball tables.
> Is that a Gottlieb table? My favorite table ever is Hotshot. Nothing sounds or plays like an old pre digital table.


No, it's a 1971 Bally Mariner. Rebuilt it and all my other arcade games myself. I will post pics of the others later. Got it broken but it was made the same year I was and I liked the artwork. I rebuilt it and was going to put it in my cottage basement but ita too damp there for an electro mechanical machine. Would end up sanding contacts too much.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 29, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> I love my arcade on a wet winters day. 20,000 games. I bought it going into lock down thinking we would be in lock down more than we ended up being. At least i'm set for the next Pandemic, lol
> View attachment 4810721


Very nice. The black stand up unit I posted used to be a Die Hard game but I rebuilt it. Now it has all Arcade, Pinball, Sega, Nintendo, Super Nintendo and laser disk games programmed. Made a custom control panel that lights up blue with sound or vibration, side buttons for pinball, a track ball, spinner, 2 guns and a top fire joystick for tank games. They are fun.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 29, 2021)

Here’s I guess my rig. The stick even has pinball flippers for virtual pinball. I want to get a widescreen monitor that I can turn sideways and have sort of half laying down, it’d almost be like real pinball.
Stick kicks ass with MAME and roms


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s I guess my rig. The stick even has pinball flippers for virtual pinball. I want to get a widescreen monitor that I can turn sideways and have sort of half laying down, it’d almost be like real pinball.
> Stick kicks ass with MAME and roms
> View attachment 4810733


I have the same one, those things are awesome.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 29, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> No, it's a 1971 Bally Mariner. Rebuilt it and all my other arcade games myself. I will post pics of the others later. Got it broken but it was made the same year I was and I liked the artwork. I rebuilt it and was going to put it in my cottage basement but ita too damp there for an electro mechanical machine. Would end up sanding contacts too much.


That’s awesome. I hope to find an old fixable table one day and do the same. Electro mechanical is so much cooler, but there’s some really good newer tables I wouldn’t mind.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 29, 2021)

Frankly Dankly said:


> That’s awesome. I hope to find an old fixable table one day and do the same. Electro mechanical is so much cooler, but there’s some really good newer tables I wouldn’t mind.


I would love to get my hands on this one but it's way to expensive. I am a find it and fix it kind of guy. I can repair circuit boards, old crt monitors, wire harnesses, and cosmetic stuff. I don't think I have ever bought a working large game, lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 29, 2021)

Here are a few more I have kicking around. The multicade is one of my favorites. Was a really beaten up Pac Man. I put in new glass, new artwork, wiring harness, power supply, board and monitor. Also removed the control panels and created my own custom built ones and put lighting above them. I put a board with over 300 games in it. Its really cool to sit down in front of. Here is a link to the Mame build. It's a bad video I did real quick but it gives an idea of the setup.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 29, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Here are a few more I have kicking around. The multicade is one of my favorites. Was a really beaten up Pac Man. I put in new glass, new artwork, wiring harness, power supply, board and monitor. Also removed the control panels and created my own custom built ones and put lighting above them. I put a board with over 300 games in it. Its really cool to sit down in front of. Here is a link to the Mame build. It's a bad video I did real quick but it gives an idea of the setup.


That’s amazing. I spent many hours at a sit down Pac-Man table at the bar my mom worked at. My stepdad had a key, so he’d let me recycle quarters for hours. Good memories right there.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 29, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Here are a few more I have kicking around. The multicade is one of my favorites. Was a really beaten up Pac Man. I put in new glass, new artwork, wiring harness, power supply, board and monitor. Also removed the control panels and created my own custom built ones and put lighting above them. I put a board with over 300 games in it. Its really cool to sit down in front of. Here is a link to the Mame build. It's a bad video I did real quick but it gives an idea of the setup.


Could you/would you build me a multicade? Obviously for a pretty penny. No obligation. Just curious. It’d be pickup only too, I imagine. That could be arranged so long as you aren’t out in like Cali.....


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Could you/would you build me a multicade? Obviously for a pretty penny. No obligation. Just curious. It’d be pickup only too, I imagine. That could be arranged so long as you aren’t out in like Cali.....


I am in Ontario, Canada. I do however have half a dozen cabinets in my garage


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)

I want the pinball machine @Doug Dawson


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 3, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Have a flash cart for my Atari and SNES. Any SNES games worth recommending? Also have a x arcade tankstick w trackball that runs MAME with thousands of roms. Any arcade suggestions would be cool too. I really like the up and down plane gun shooters arcade ones. The Japanese ones particularly are wild


Killer instinct, clay fighter and donkey kong country are fun on snes.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 3, 2021)

Oldschool? Try PC Prince of Persia through a DOS emulator like DOSbox. Let me know if you figure out how to get past the mirror image fight on level 12...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 17, 2021)

Nearly cracked 100k on Time pilot..I should play this more often.


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 17, 2021)

Had a 3ds and thought my 2 year old might light to play it.. put some pokemon game in started playing it myself


----------



## Norigoind (Jan 25, 2022)

Super Mario Bros


----------



## weedismydose (Apr 10, 2022)

I miss my console so much that my kids broke it and my favorite games.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 10, 2022)

Get your knife out and play " Mumbly Peg ".......a true classic.


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 10, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Get your knife out and play " Mumbly Peg ".......a true classic.


Ok.. ill bite.
Whats mumbly peg


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 10, 2022)

I miss jail broken iPhones where I had the snes emulator  That was a sick trip down memory lane.. sure NES was cool… but snes was what had me. 
killer instinct ftw!


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 10, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Ok.. ill bite.
> Whats mumbly peg


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 10, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Ok.. ill bite.
> Whats mumbly peg


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 10, 2022)

Doug Dawson said:


> Here is some old stuff.


I'm want your Ms. Pacman Table Top,


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 10, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> I miss jail broken iPhones where I had the snes emulator  That was a sick trip down memory lane.. sure NES was cool… but snes was what had me.
> killer instinct ftw!


I was always orchid or thunder back in the day!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 10, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I was always orchid or thunder back in the day!


The ending tho


----------



## Mishalk1 (Aug 30, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Had a 3ds and thought my 2 year old might light to play it.. put some pokemon game in started playing it myself


Arceus was a good introduction to Pokémon for me. I finished the narrative, however I only had 231/242 of the total Pokémon. I'm glad I played it, but it didn't make me a fan or convince me to buy any previously released games. I also love to collect pokemon cards and my favorite one is (rapid strike urshifu vmax) Nevertheless, I'll see if the reviews of Scarlet/Violet will persuade me to try it.


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Aug 30, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice, I worked at the Nintendo distribution center when the N64 and Goldeneye came out. Awesome game. I ended up trading it in though for a Dreamcast with 128 bits. I was also able to burn all the games for it, lol. I still have it along with a shitload of games.


I have burned a couple games. Chuchu rocket. And marvel vs capcom, the good one.
I played a lot of phantasy stay online when it was still going on. A couple times near the end I got hacked! Someone stole all my items and turned me back into level 1. I cried.

I never got to play crazy taxi. Some day I plan to download them and burn them all. Butlast time I tried it didn’t work and I game up. Too much computer skills needed


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 30, 2022)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> I have burned a couple games. Chuchu rocket. And marvel vs capcom, the good one.
> I played a lot of phantasy stay online when it was still going on. A couple times near the end I got hacked! Someone stole all my items and turned me back into level 1. I cried.
> 
> I never got to play crazy taxi. Some day I plan to download them and burn them all. Butlast time I tried it didn’t work and I game up. Too much computer skills needed


I've got a hacked PS1, XBOX, Wii, PSOne, and a Dreamcast to name a few. I've got the ISO files still. Crazy Taxi is one. I'm pretty sure it was first released on Dreamcast.

Microsoft called my ISP a bunch of times since I had some shit going on IRC.

If they didn't charge $50 a game maybe I would actually buy them,


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've got a hacked PS1, XBOX, Wii, PSOne, and a Dreamcast to name a few. I've got the ISO files still. Crazy Taxi is one. I'm pretty sure it was first released on Dreamcast.
> 
> Microsoft called my ISP a bunch of times since I had some shit going on IRC.
> 
> If they didn't charge $50 a game maybe I would actually buy them,


One of my best friends just finished building 2 separate standing video game machines that emulate every console game, every standing arcade game, and one of the two machines simulates pinball machines too. The generations were basically original Pong up to Xbox and PS1. There were so many damned games I honestly couldn't find anything to play, it was literally too much to take in.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 2, 2022)

I went to a pinfest the other week. Over 50 pinnies set on free play. Was an awesome day.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 2, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> One of my best friends just finished building 2 separate standing video game machines that emulate every console game, every standing arcade game, and one of the two machines simulates pinball machines too. The generations were basically original Pong up to Xbox and PS1. There were so many damned games I honestly couldn't find anything to play, it was literally too much to take in.


I've got something similar. Over 2000 games.


----------

